# what algae is this? Staghorn?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a 10g tank that I just set up with eco-complete. I just added a few plants such as a red tiger lotus, and dwarf hair grass. I use 5ml of tropica master grow a week. I do not have co2 running yet. my tank has a 50/50 55watt power compact on top till my diy canopy is finished with 2x13W ahsupply kit.

I have included a pic, its not so well


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It looks like brown diatom algae that is typical of new setups. Not to worry though, it's one of the easiest algaes to defeat. It will go away naturally as your tank begins to balance itself out and the filter matures. Also, it helps to do waterchanges, gravel vac, and clean the filter media to speed up the process of getting rid of it.

-John N.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It will help if you can get a bunch of fast growing stem plants planted in the tank. You can get rid of them in a few months, but for now you need some plant mass to reduce the possibility that algae will be growing rampant. Of course you also need to fertilize with NPK and some Excel will help a lot.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

NPK and Mastergrow? I use greg watson dry ferts on my 90 but find it too hard to do on my 10g as I dont have a 1/32 tsp measuring spoon.

would it be better to use excel co2?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The way I am dosing my nano tank is to mix 10 doses of ferts in 10X amount of water that is easy to measure out - like using the bottle cap, as I do. Then I dose one capful at a time. 10 X 1/32 isn't hard to measure, nor is 50 ml of water. I am using distilled water for this, but I don't know any good reason not to use tap water.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

This stuff is getting out of hand. its everywhere, even growing off of the heater and sponge filter. I try to clean up as much as possible but its not going away. I do have a few stem plants in there so hopefully they start taking off.....

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I added like 30 cherry shrimp and overnight this stuff was gone!


----------

